# piranha



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

if anyones looking for rhoms, mannys, elongs or golds there is a few down wildwoods just fort id let you all know i am thinkinh about picking up a manny.


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

They're black mask elong is mean as f*ck...i wanted him but didnt want to pay a ton for him

Have you seen there wolf fish? What an evil looking fish

They have got an awsome selection of snakehads too


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

Where is woodlands?

Nowhere near liverpool i take it haha, i am yet to find a decent aquarist that accomodates piranha species other than 1" reds.


----------



## Jonny_dw (Oct 2, 2008)

Wildwoods is near London. They do overnight delivery. Got my P from there, came alive and well. Excellently packaged.


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

Fortunately I live just down the road from them and I've been buying fish from there for nearly thirty years now. I just bought my Marginatus from them.

The have some fantastic Piranha, I wish I had alot more space and alot more money and I'd buy the two Gibbus they have...awesome fish!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i just googled them. definetly seems like a decent outlet. ill head over to them at somepoint this weekend check them out.


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

They've got some lovely little Spilos too. Just don't take your wallet with you.


----------

